# SUCHENWENN bringt mich nicht weiter



## donsenilo82 (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe da ein Problem, habe eine Arbeitszeit-Tabelle erstellt, in der unter Anderem auch Urlaube, Krankheitstage usw. festgehalten sind. Nun wollte ich eine Statistik der einzelnen "Nicht-Arbeitstage" erstellen und diese jeweils zählen, in *I2:I32* befindet sich jeweils irgendwo ein Buchstabe (*U* für Urlaub, *K* für Krank, usw.)
in *G2:G32* befindet sich an entsprechender Stelle ein *I* für den Besuch der IHK (habe beides getrennt, weil diese Besuche auch mal auf einen bereits belegten Tag fallen können)

Jetzt Arbeite ich mit *=ZÄHLENWENN(I2:I32;”U”) *und der Knaller bringt mir immer "0", egal wie oft die Bedingung *U* erfüllt ist.

Kann mir jemand helfen, was mache ich falsch?


----------



## vfl_freak (26. Januar 2015)

Moin,

so auf den ersten Blick fällt mir nichts auf!
Allerdings ist es ohne die konkrete Datei vlt. auch nicht wirklich zu beurteilen ...

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Spyke (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn in der Zelle nicht noch Leerzeichen oder andere versteckte Zeichen drin sind sollte die Formel funktioniert.

Bei größeren Exceldatei hat Excel allerdings manchmal probleme die Formeln immer sofort mit den aktuellen Werten zu berechnet.
Oder vielleicht ist auch einfach die automatische Berechnung ausgeschaltet.

Bei Ribbon unter: Formeln ->Berechnungsoptionen
Excel 2000: Extras->Optionen->Berechnung

(Mit F9 kann die Berechnung auch nochmal ausgelöst werden)


----------



## donsenilo82 (26. Januar 2015)

Danke, hat mir beides nicht wirklich weiter geholfen.... Datei im Anhang zum Anschauen! Danke schonmal

Anhang


----------



## Spyke (27. Januar 2015)

Hab kein rar, am besten sowas als zip komprimierter Ordner (windows eigene funktion) erstellen.

Aber vielleicht kannste ja auch einen Screenshot der Tabelle mit den betroffenen Daten Posten und die komplette Formel einfach mal rauskopieren und hier posten (Ich vermute zumindest mal die Formel ist größer, wie gesagt der kleine Ausschnitt oben müsste laufen).


----------



## donsenilo82 (27. Januar 2015)

Ok, die Formel ist aber auch nur der kleine Ausschnitt
 ich poste mal Im Anhang Bild und Zip

So, jetzt als ZIP


----------



## Spyke (27. Januar 2015)

Bei mir in I33 war die Formel nicht drin (wie aufm Screenshot zu sehen).
Nachdem ich die Formel eingefügt habe hats bei mir auch sofort funktioniert.
(Andere Formeln waren da)

hmm vielleicht einfach mal Excel neu installieren.

P.S.:
Kopier mal diese rein
=ZÄHLENWENN(I2:I32;"U")
sowies ausschaut haste eventuell auch nur die falschen Gänsefüschen verwendet, wenn ich direkt vom ersten Post die Formel verwendet funktionierts bei mir auch nicht.


----------



## Drogist (27. Januar 2015)

Moin,

ich habe mir mal deine (erste) Musterdatei vorgenommen und kann bestätigen, dass das nicht hinhaut. Aber es gibt einen Weg, der IMMER zielführend ist. Schau dir mal meinen Anhang an (Spalte_M)... Und eine kleine Erklärung stht (jetzt) auch bei Excel-ist-sexy drin .


----------



## donsenilo82 (27. Januar 2015)

Also erstmal n DICKES DANKE an den Drogist.... läuft! Auch wenn ichs in die von mir dafür vorgesehenen Felder übertrage...  Aber warum du die Formel so hast ändern müssen raff ich trotzdem nicht


----------



## Spyke (27. Januar 2015)

Aus dem Link von drogist:


> Texte *sollten* immer mit Vergleichsoperatoren versehen werden, also „=Hund“ statt nur „Hund“ (wie im Beispiel oben). In der überwiegenden Anzahl der Fälle reicht zwar der reine Text ohne Operatoren aber in Einzelfällen kann das Ergebnis Null zurück gegeben werden, auch wenn der Suchbegriff im zu durchsuchenden Bereich mindestens ein Mal vorkommt. Sie sind mit dem vorangestellten Gleichheitszeichen in jedem Fall auf der sichereren Seite.


----------



## donsenilo82 (28. Januar 2015)

Also erst nochmal n ganz liebes Danke an Alle die mir bis jetzt helfen konnten. Eine Bitte habe ich allerdings noch:

Ich möchte in Spalte "H" nur noch den Status eingeben müssen, und Excel generiert mir jetzt jeweils in Spalte "G" oder Spalte "I" ne definierte Textausgabe.

Beispiel: Ich schreibe bei H ""krank" und Excel macht automatisch ein "K" in Spalte I

Evtl. hätte ich gen automatisch die Arbeitstage je Kalendermonat gezählt und in einer Zelle automatisch ausgegeben.


----------



## Spyke (29. Januar 2015)

Schau dir mal SVerweis an, das sollte eigentlich machen was du suchst.
Sprich du baust dir eine eigene Interne Tabelle die du als Matrix für den SVerweis verwendest, wobei in der ersten Spalte der Suchbegriff steht und in der 2ten der Wert welcher geliefert werden soll.

Edit:
Das war jetzt für dein krank problem, 
das mit den Arbeitsagen je Monat hab ich grad nicht ganz verstanden was du willst.


----------



## Drogist (29. Januar 2015)

Warum du allerdings den Langtext schreibst, um daraus den Kurztext zu erzeugen, das leuchtet mir nicht ein. Normalerweise ist es ja umgekehrt -"K"->"krank". Aber das nur nebenbei.

Für die Anzahl der Arbeitstage (vermutlich Tage, an denen jemand gearbeitet hat) hilft dir vielleicht die Datei aus dem Beitrag in Excel-ist-sexy weiter, auch wenn es nicht das Kernthema ist. Hier könntest du alle Tage zählen, wo eine Arbeitszeit vermerkt ist und die als gearbeitet berechneten Fehltage abziehen.


----------



## donsenilo82 (30. Januar 2015)

Also der Langtext um den Kurztext ztu erzeugen hat einfach was mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass ich an einem Tag hin und wieder verschiedene Tätigkeiten rfülle, der Tag hat ja auch mehr als 8 Stunden 
Allerdings ist mein Excel Basiswissen eher begrenzt und deinen Hinweis mit eigener Tabelle für >SVerweis hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter

Das zweite ist, ich mochte dass mir excel ausgibt, wie viele Arbeitstage der jeweilige Monat tagesbedingt hat, unabhängig von meinen Anwesenheitszeiten. Also Januar hat sagen wir 21 Wochentage, also 21, usw...

KOMMANDO ZURÜCK! Wochentage zählen hat sich erledigt, hab ich in den Griff bekommen mit *=NETTOARBEITSTAGE(B2;B32)*


----------



## donsenilo82 (30. Januar 2015)

Habs raus:

hab excel die nicht leeren Zeilen zählen lassen mit *=ZEILEN(D232)-ZÄHLENWENN(D232;"") 


hahahaha, aus ; & D wird ;D
*


----------



## Spyke (30. Januar 2015)

zum SVerweis:
http://www.edv-lehrgang.de/sverweis-excel/
muss aber gestehen hab mir da jetzt nicht den text nicht durchgelesen, mir gehts da jetzt nur gerade um den Screenshots der Exceldatei
Da sieht man eigentlich alles, die Formel des SVerweises (F4, Markierte zelle) und die Matrix des SVerweises (A17 bis B24) welches als Suchkriterium/wertelieferung herangezogen wird.

Nur eines zu der Formel in dem Screen, anstatt "Werte" sollte dort die Matrix stehen "A17:B25" (also "=SVERWEIS(E4; A17:B25; 2)" )

P.S.:
Hab kein Excel zu haus, aber vielleicht hilft ja so die Erklärung bissl,
Sverweis ist eigentlich garnicht so schwierig, spiel einfach bissl mit rum.


----------



## donsenilo82 (15. März 2015)

Hallöchen, hab n Neues Problem gefunden 

habe für jeden Monat ein eigenes Datenblatt.
Zelle* I33* im Datenblatt "Januar" ist die Summe aller zuvor eingegeben Urlaubstage im Januar.
Zelle *K33* im Datenblatt Januar ist die Differenz aus der Anzahl Jahresurlaubstage und dem Wert in Zelle *I33* (Januar)

-bis hier hin läufts

Zelle *I33* Im Datenblatt "Februar" ist die Summe der zuvor eingebenen Urlaubstage Im Februar.
Zelle *K33* im Datenblatt "FEBRUAR" _*soll*_ jetzt die Differenz errechnen aus dem Wert der Zelle* K33* im Datenblatt "Januar" und dem Wert der Zelle *I33* im Datenblatt "Februar" 

-ich weiß esde ist bestimmt total einfach, aber ich komm net dahinter, und Onkel Google ist auch net so der Held...

wäre super wenn mir jemand die Lösung aufzeigen könnte. Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------

